# Warning durante compilazione kernel

## publiosulpicio

Salve a tutti, sono le prime volte che provo a compilare da me il kernel. È normale avere qualche warning durante la compilazione (che comunque va a buon fine)? Il kernel compilato sembra funzionare correttamente.

Ricky

----------

## djinnZ

Dipende da alcune opzioni in kernel hacking in genere. Se riporti i warn potremmo esserti di maggiore aiuto, ma in ogni caso dovrebbe essere normale.

----------

## publiosulpicio

Dopo

```

make 2> warning && make modules_install 2>> warning

```

warning contiene

```

kernel/power/pm.c:203: warning: 'pm_register' is deprecated (declared at kernel/power/pm.c:62)

kernel/power/pm.c:203: warning: 'pm_register' is deprecated (declared at kernel/power/pm.c:62)

kernel/power/pm.c:204: warning: 'pm_send_all' is deprecated (declared at kernel/power/pm.c:178)

kernel/power/pm.c:204: warning: 'pm_send_all' is deprecated (declared at kernel/power/pm.c:178)

drivers/pci/search.c: In function 'pci_find_slot':

drivers/pci/search.c:135: warning: 'pci_find_device' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pci.h:506)

drivers/pci/search.c: At top level:

drivers/pci/search.c:478: warning: 'pci_find_device' is deprecated (declared at drivers/pci/search.c:283)

drivers/pci/search.c:478: warning: 'pci_find_device' is deprecated (declared at drivers/pci/search.c:283)

drivers/pci/search.c:479: warning: 'pci_find_slot' is deprecated (declared at drivers/pci/search.c:132)

drivers/pci/search.c:479: warning: 'pci_find_slot' is deprecated (declared at drivers/pci/search.c:132)

WARNING: modpost: Found 25 section mismatch(es).

To see full details build your kernel with:

'make CONFIG_DEBUG_SECTION_MISMATCH=y'

Root device is (8, 5)

Setup is 11384 bytes (padded to 11776 bytes).

System is 3034 kB

```

Non mi sembra di aver toccato nulla in kernel hacking.

----------

## djinnZ

Non ti preoccupare, è solo un avviso perchè stai usando delle funzioni interne deprecate e che presto o tardi dovrebbero essere rimosse.

Se non usi nvida od ati (ad oggi mi pare che solo quelle ciofeche di driver le richiedano) puoi provare (attenzione che qualcosa potrebbe non funzionare) a rimuoverle.

Per la prima dovresti andare in kernel hacking e disabilitare deprecated functions e per la seconda nelle impostazioni del bus pci (se non viene rimossa in automatico). Di default sono abilitate fino al kernel 2.6.27

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, 

è normalissimo avere dei warning!  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

Dipende dai warn, per esempio se hai warn del genere "init_mm is reported as unused" quasi sicuramente bestemmierai perchè la scheda grafica (dimm****) si schianta.

Ti ripeto che quelli che hai riportato sono solo segnalazioni che ti avvertono dell'eventuale uso di istruzioni deprecate che con la successiva versione potrebbero essere rimosse (e quindi pensare di aggiornare/cambiare il software che le sfrutta è una buona idea).

----------

